# Intoxicado needs your help again



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

OK so Molson Ready to Rock held a band search in Moncton for the last few weeks, and the finals are this thursday the 11th. They have 3 bands picked to play and are looking for a 4th. So they have decided to go for a wild card spot and put up an online vote to determine which band it will be. We would love to head back over again this week to play, so please go to www.molsonreadytorock.com and vote for Intoxicado. The show is this thursday night so there isn't much time. 

Thanks, 
CB

www.myspace.com/intoxicadomusic


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Here's a new tune that we played at the show last week.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4fiERX016g


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

i voted. good luck
cheers
RIFF


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Voted! Will pass the link around on other sites and to friends like last time too... good luck!


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

I voted :rockon2:


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the votes everyone. We didn't win the spot. No big deal, it would have taken money from our pockets anyways to get there and back. We'll be back in Moncton soon for a real gig.


----------

